# Graef ES85 Espresso Machine £300 delivered for Forum Members



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Graef ES85 Espresso Machine is now only £300 delivered for Forum members only - details below:

GRAEF - STAINLESS STEEL MATT-FINISH ESPRESSO MACHINE espresso machine es 85

single thermoblock heater / single pump system

espresso pump, 15 bar

1470 watts

es 85 Aluminium silver lacquered / stainless steel matt-fi nished

energy saver mode

Group handle made of stainless steel with 2 spouts, Ø approx. 7 cm

espresso gauge

360° rotable milk froth- and hot water jet with pannarello

single- (1 cup) / double- (2 cups) espresso and manual-function

removable water tank, 2.5 litres with water level indicator

Passive warming plate for cups

removable drip tray with level indicator

Pre-infusion technology

Puck dewatering after infusion process

Freely programmable water volume

Adjustable steam- resp. hot water temperature +/- 10°C

Cleaning program

Adjustable pump frequency

single-walled fi lter baskets for 1 and 2 cups

stainless steel milk container, 600 ml

Coffee spoon, tamper, cleaning set

2 years Warranty


----------

